# 6.3b-01-2-357 is here



## dthreet

just got it!


----------



## videojanitor

I guess it pays to stay up late and check these forums! Now the questions begin: Did you have audio dropouts before, and do you now?


----------



## Bitz69

dthreet said:


> just got it!


not here  but I've experienced few problems with 6.3a so it's not a critical update for me..


----------



## dbex

dthreet said:


> just got it!


Earl...get on the case dude!


----------



## generalpatton71

dbex said:


> Earl...get on the case dude!


Dude with two posts on earls case lol. I'm sure earl just loves his job!


----------



## Seminole

I did niot receive it yet


----------



## kimsan

I was setting up clean 3.1.5f build yesterday and the 6.3b slices arrived this last night.

Christmas comes early!


----------



## easy-e

I'm waiting like a month before I upgrade this time. Two bad experiences is enough for me to wait.


----------



## WindsorTheater

I have a stock H10-250 - not baked or anything. I have 6.3a on it right now.

I don't have the phone connected. How do I know when to hook up the phone to install the new version 6.3b? I have to dial long distance so I only dial out when absolutely necessary. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lee L

dbex said:


> Earl...get on the case dude!


Crap he said it was coming real soon now. It is not like he is the guy clicking the proverbial "upload to satellite" button or anything.


----------



## stevel

In particular, Earl does NOT work for DirecTV. He does seem to have good contacts inside DirecTV, though, and I for one very much appreciate his passing on what info he can on what is happening.

Usually the way this works is that everyone gets the new software "slices" over the satellite and stored on disk, but the authorization to actually install the update comes during a phone call and not everyone gets the auth at once. If you have network access to your TiVo and have TiVoWebPlus installed, you can see if the slices are there in the MFS tree swSystem. If not, then you can try connecting the phone line, making a call, and see what happens. If no "pending restart", wait a week and try again.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Sweet, looks like I have something to do when I get home!


----------



## Juppers

Anyone hear about any release notes or anything? I wonder if this fixes more than just the audio dropouts, like the recording issues that 6.3 and 6.3a had.


----------



## mikeny

...just when I thought I was finished with my 12-step program for forcing so many calls to get 6.3a..


----------



## Herb S.

I disconnected my phone line until some feedback on 6.3b. Do not want to be a beta tester again. Will live with audio dropouts for a while as I can work around them as I still can get channel 88 for the fox network. Better the devil you know than the one you don't.


----------



## ebonovic

Release notes.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72826

Nothing "spectacular" other then the Dolby Digital Audio Fixes, and some stability fixes


----------



## temp357

No Tivo2go? Bummer


----------



## beejpowers

ebonovic said:


> Release notes.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72826
> 
> Nothing "spectacular" other then the Dolby Digital Audio Fixes, and some stability fixes


Does the "doesn't record based on space, even though things are OK to delete" and "shortened recording" fall under stability issues?


----------



## ebonovic

beej said:


> Does the "doesn't record based on space, even though things are OK to delete" and "shortened recording" fall under stability issues?


I don't know..
I only got what I got.

I'll ask though


----------



## Markman07

Earl have you moved past email correspondence with your Directv contact(s) to maybe phone, IRC, or maybe even walkie-talkie?


----------



## pdawg17

beej said:


> Does the "doesn't record based on space, even though things are OK to delete" and "shortened recording" fall under stability issues?


I have a feeling it's not but that was almost more irritating than the dropouts for me before I went back to 3.1.5f...


----------



## hiker

I forced a daily call and no update. I wonder if they are gradually rolling this out also?


----------



## ebonovic

Markman07 said:


> Earl have you moved past email correspondence with your Directv contact(s) to maybe phone, IRC, or maybe even walkie-talkie?


Yes, we have moved onto phone conversations.


----------



## ebonovic

hiker said:


> I forced a daily call and no update. I wonder if they are gradually rolling this out also?


Yes, it is a staggered rollout


----------



## tfederov

As staggered as 0x104?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Will there now be Video dropouts with the new release?


----------



## ebonovic

tfederov said:


> As staggered as 0x104?


Longer...


----------



## Sirshagg

Got it too. Running the slicer now. Hopefully it's not messed up when I get home (but I've got a 3.1.5 image just in case).


----------



## tfederov

ebonovic said:


> Longer...


I didn't see a smiley next to that 

Makes sense though, they need to make sure this one goes right.


----------



## ebonovic

tfederov said:


> I didn't see a smiley next to that
> 
> Makes sense though, they need to make sure this one goes right.


Didn't intend for it to be fun (hence no  )


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> Yes, we have moved onto phone conversations.


  How long before we can buy you guys a toaster??


----------



## JoelCFC25

Great news, I will wait another week or so until it appears the rollout is gathering pace to finally take my HR10-250 to my friend's place to phone home.


----------



## pdawg17

For those of you that have gotten it: Did you get 6.3a early as well?


----------



## lampman

Literally the only system file that changed from 6.3a to 6.3b was /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so. This is the library that abstracts the specific hardware away from the software.

The good news is that all you need is that file to get the effect of the "ugprade". The bad news is that it probably didn't fix a whole lot -- maybe just the dropout issues. Certainly not the scheduling bugs.


----------



## TonyD79

ebonovic said:


> Yes, we have moved onto phone conversations.


Nextel...<chirp>


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Yes, it is a staggered rollout


Awwww, nuts! I guess that means the programmers got $hitfaced again and can't walk straight. That would explain what happened with 6.3/6.3a.


----------



## Lord Vader

Bob_Newhart said:


> Will there now be Video dropouts with the new release?


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## harley3k

Bob_Newhart said:


> Will there now be Video dropouts with the new release?


Ha LOL!!!

I have 100% Audio and Video DROPOUTS now with my HR10-250.
It's probably due to the fact that it is unplugged and in the closet since I cancelled my D* service.

I guess I won't be getting the 6.3b update.

-h


----------



## Fish Man

lampman said:


> Literally the only system file that changed from 6.3a to 6.3b was /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so. This is the library that abstracts the specific hardware away from the software.
> 
> The good news is that all you need is that file to get the effect of the "ugprade". The bad news is that it probably didn't fix a whole lot -- maybe just the dropout issues. Certainly not the scheduling bugs.


If the "shortened recording" bug is triggered by a glitch in the software "talking to" the hardware (likely, IMHO), this could conceivably address that bug as well.

Ditto the "no-longer-responds-to-front-panel-or-remote" bug and the spontaneous reboots.

All of these could be explained by glitches in the software's tasking of the hardware.


----------



## cheer

I wouldn't hold out hope. I think it's far more likely that the scheduling bugs are tivoapp-related. But we shall see.

So far, 6.3b running fine on my box. The test will be House tonight, as I never get through an episdode without at least one or two glitches. And for whomever asked, I got 6.3a the first day it was available as well.


----------



## thepackfan

For you guys that have it in MFS, Slicer worked great for updating my units.


----------



## vMAC

For those that were interested in timing of getting 6.3a and 6.3b:

6.3a-01-2-357	tyDb	164995	10/06/06 19:27 796
6.3b-01-2-357	tyDb	485481	12/12/06 02:35	772


----------



## henryld

Tried to force a call several times today and the unit would not allow it. I kept getting a message that a download of some sort was in progress precluding a call out. Never seen that before.

Update. Rebooted the unit and tried again. Call "Succeeded". Darn no love.


----------



## whsbuss

henryld said:


> Tried to force a call several times today and the unit would not allow it. I kept getting a message that a download of some sort was in progress precluding a call out. Never seen that before.


I tried as well and kept getting a dialing failure. Change to another dialup number and got thru but no update. What's strange in 6.3a I haven't noticed before is the next scheduled call is 10 days out. On 3.1.5f is was evey few days. Strange.


----------



## toms111la

Has anyone with the update seen audio drops??


----------



## henryld

whsbuss said:


> I tried as well and kept getting a dialing failure. Change to another dialup number and got thru but no update. What's strange in 6.3a I haven't noticed before is the next scheduled call is 10 days out. On 3.1.5f is was evey few days. Strange.


I noticed that 10 or 11 day deal, some time ago, as well. Who knows!!!


----------



## cheer

toms111la said:


> Has anyone with the update seen audio drops??


Too soon to tell -- prime time just started 18 minutes ago. I'm waiting to see how House does on Fox -- that was always the big one for me.


----------



## gworkman

toms111la said:


> Has anyone with the update seen audio drops??


I'm just hoping nobody hears any....


----------



## sandpj

I got the 6.3b slices also. I had run add63.tcl script to get the 6.3a slices since it never downloaded. I guess the script is still "active" and got the 6.3b slices asap.


----------



## flemingljr

so did anyone get through House without any audio dropouts?


----------



## looter

I had 6.3 this morning. I saw this post and tried to get 6.3b. I had my HR10-250 dial in this morning. But it downloaded 6.3a. Weak!

I was holding off on downloading anything specifically to avoid 6.3a. Oh well. I'm in SoCal. Hopefully this wont' cause my HR10 to start acting up.

I wonder what my chances are of me getting 6.3b any time soon?


----------



## rbreding

Bueller, Bueller ?


----------



## videojanitor

flemingljr said:


> so did anyone get through House without any audio dropouts?


I'm dying to know as well! Of course, those with 6.3b need not report just on "House," -- they can tune into their FOX affiliate at any time of the day or night. The problem affected everything on FOX stations, not just prime-time.


----------



## Cheezmo

My initial indications are not particularly good. Unfortunately, I had previously set up House to record off the DirecTV NY feed so I didn't get to test that, but while watching Fox for a few minutes earlier I had some video glitches that looked a lot like the ones at the end of the audio dropouts before (with a similar or same message in the in the tivo logs). So instead of a 10 second audio dropout followed by a video glitch, I'm seeing a 2-3 second audio and video glitch.

Purely anecdotal since I haven't watched a whole 1/2 hour show or anything but you guys seemed desperate


----------



## dthreet

Well either my slicer didnt do something right or 6.3.b gave me the green screen of death. So back to 3.1.5.f and going to try to download slices again.


----------



## sluciani

Got 6.3b on the oldest of my four HR10's this morning. Forced a reset and I've had FOX OTA on for about 30 minutes. So far, no audio dropouts that I've noticed, but I had long stretches without them on 6.3a, so I can't say definitively that the problem is solved.

The update went smoothly, however, and the preliminary results are encouraging. If it's like 6.3, it will probably take up to a month before the rest of my HR10s are updated.

/steve


----------



## Sir_winealot

Cheezmo said:


> I had some video glitches that looked a lot like the ones at the end of the audio dropouts before (with a similar or same message in the in the tivo logs). So instead of a 10 second audio dropout followed by a video glitch, I'm seeing a 2-3 second audio and video glitch.


That _might_ be nothing though and could possibly be signal related.


----------



## Lord Vader

In case anyone's interested, our sun recently had a large radiation storm that over the last couple days has ejected a massive amount of radiation expected to reach us and cause intermittent problems this week. No one knows exactly what problems, but it's assumed satellite interference is one of them.


----------



## hpb

Anyone have a link for the add63.tcl script?

I've searched and can't find it.

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

You didn't search that well, then did you? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318089


----------



## hpb

DOH!  

Thanks Lord Vader


----------



## bearmur

Got the update after phone call this AM.


----------



## Mr. Bill

mikeny said:


> ...just when I thought I was finished with my 12-step program for forcing so many calls to get 6.3a..


And just when _*I*_ thought I was finished with my 12-Step program from reading 347 pages of 6.3 and 6.3a posts.

But, hey... I'm told that most people fall off the wagon at least twice before they get clean for any appreciable period of time...


----------



## bpratt

I forced a call last night on one of my HR10-250s and got the 6.3b download. Interesting since I was one of the last to receive 6.3a. Haven't had much of a chance to test it yet, but it will record Bones on FOX tonight and I will report how that goes.


----------



## mulscully

I was wondering why my groups were turned off yesterday.. I will have to check to see if I got it...


----------



## jeffloby

Got 6.3b this evening


----------



## Markman07

After a few hours of recording OTA with 6.3b (fox and nbc) I see not ONE ring buffer error in the Kernel log !!!!


----------



## toms111la

Markman07 said:


> After a few hours of recording OTA with 6.3b (fox and nbc) I see not ONE ring buffer error in the Kernel log !!!!


I'm hoping that you had lots of drops on those stations before???


----------



## ebonovic

Markman07 said:


> After a few hours of recording OTA with 6.3b (fox and nbc) I see not ONE ring buffer error in the Kernel log !!!!


For those not at that "higher level" of geekness..
That is a good thing.


----------



## bpratt

Markman07 said:


> After a few hours of recording OTA with 6.3b (fox and nbc) I see not ONE ring buffer error in the Kernel log !!!!


I don't know about ring buffer errors but I have seen no problems on 6.3b with audio dropouts on a couple of OTA FOX programs I recorded. I got 6.3b about 20 hours ago and so far it looks good.


----------



## phox_mulder

Markman07 said:


> After a few hours of recording OTA with 6.3b (fox and nbc) I see not ONE ring buffer error in the Kernel log !!!!


Personally, I think that was the root of all the 6.3a problems.

Audio Buffer Overrun.
Audio buffer takes in data faster than it can spit it out.
Flushes itself to correct the problem, resulting in a loss of audio for 5-10 seconds.
If this is happening on both tuners at the same time, it locks up or reboots itself, resulting in missing portions of programs, or late starts.

IMHO, DirecTV and/or TiVo got tired of the complaints of the slowness of the HR10-250 running 3.1.
It borrowed some memory or processor cycles from other parts of the system to speed up the interface, thus robbing said memory/processer time from critical systems like the audio/video buffers.

I'll bet the first complaint we get about 6.3b is how slow it is compared to 6.3 or 6.3a.

phox


----------



## toms111la

phox_mulder said:


> I'll bet the first complaint we get about 6.3b is how slow it is compared to 6.3 or 6.3a.


I'm trying to be more optimistic!


----------



## bpratt

> I'll bet the first complaint we get about 6.3b is how slow it is compared to 6.3 or 6.3a.


Actually, 6.3b appears to be a little faster than 6.3a. Its certainly not slower.


----------



## Juppers

The more serious bug with 6.3a was the deleting or not recording new programs instead of deleting old programs to make room. Shouldn't be too long til we find out if that bug still persists.


----------



## NYHeel

I just forced a call and got the pending restart message. Pretty good considering I was basically dead last to get the 6.3a update. I actually got it after the supposed last date possible (I think it was 10/13 or 10/19). I don't use OTA so I can't check for dropouts but I did have 2 shortened recordings and one empty recording with 6.3a. I also had many reboots or at least I think I did as I had to reinput the 30 second skip code every few days. I never actually saw a reboot though. Then again I don't watch TV all day.


----------



## Toeside

flemingljr said:


> so did anyone get through House without any audio dropouts?


Strangely, we got through the 12/12 episode of House with out a single dropout, and this was with 6.3a.

I just forced a call now and got "Pending Restart". 6.3b is installing as I post this.

So...how did House play without a single dropout yesterday on 6.3a? Strange.


----------



## videojanitor

OK, I've had both of my TiVos disconnected from the phone line since October after rolling them back to 3.1.5f -- I just got brave and connected one of them back up. Forced a call and got "Pending Restart" on the first try -- restarted, and wonder of wonders, it went right to 6.3b.

Tuned into the FOX station where I work, which I used for testing during the "6.3a Crisis," and watched for an hour -- nary a dropout to be had. I think this sucker is fixed! I'll give it a :up: for now, and hopefully for good.


----------



## dbex

Toeside said:


> Strangely, we got through the 12/12 episode of House with out a single dropout, and this was with 6.3a.
> 
> I just forced a call now and got "Pending Restart". 6.3b is installing as I post this.
> 
> So...how did House play without a single dropout yesterday on 6.3a? Strange.


We had so many dropouts at the beginning of House the other night that we basically missed the whole conversation when Wilson admitted that he ratted out House to Tritter. We still have 6.3a


----------



## Seminole

I just forced a call and got nothing even after restart


----------



## Liquidice

I forced a call yesterday and got the "Pending Restart" message! Reset the TiVo and I'm now at 6.3b! For those interested I was one of the last people to get 6.3a with it finally coming down somewhere near the end of October, and I was forcing a call almost everyday. I also tried forcing a call 2 days ago and got nothing.

Watched the tail end of the Bones re-run at 9pm on FOX. Almost immediately I got an audio drop, but it was only for a second and there was video breakup around the same time ... So maybe it was just a normal OTA dropout. I did not receive any other dropouts -- definitely no 5-10 second audio dropouts with the video continuing to work fine like with 6.3a. Watched some HD on some other stations too after that and it worked fine ... 

We'll see tonight with FOX when the OC is on if there's anymore problems. Right before this with the 8pm episode of Bones, I was getting dropouts left and right with 6.3a, so getting only 1 short one afterwards is promising to me. 

Also, I went back to my 8pm Bones recording and played it using 6.3b and the audio still drops in the same places so the audio dropout is embedded into the recording.

Keep forcing those calls daily, you might get the update!


----------



## jediphish

Forced calls on both of my units this morning (Birmingham, AL - 35242). Both had the downloading message with a percentage indicator, but only one had the "pending restart" message aftewards. So, I have 6.3b on the newer of my two machines (the same one that downloaded 6.3 first).

All the settings remained aftwards; I did not have to reset my favorite channels.


----------



## Cwaters

Juppers said:


> The more serious bug with 6.3a was the deleting or not recording new programs instead of deleting old programs to make room. Shouldn't be too long til we find out if that bug still persists.


For me, this is no problem. We keep our drive pretty clean, deleting TV episodes after watching them.
Now, we totally missed at least three whole scenes of House this week due to LONG audio drop outs.
I invite you to come tell my wife that this audio thing isn't the most annoying problem in the box. Bring your body armor.

Cory


----------



## whsbuss

jediphish said:


> Forced calls on both of my units this morning (Birmingham, AL - 35242). Both had the downloading message with a percentage indicator, but only one had the "pending restart" message aftewards. So, I have 6.3b on the newer of my two machines (the same one that downloaded 6.3 first).


Just completed a forced call. Got the loading percentage which took about 90 seconds to complete, but no pending restart. Still at 6.3a


----------



## Fish Man

dbex said:


> We had so many dropouts at the beginning of House the other night that we basically missed the whole conversation when Wilson admitted that he ratted out House to Tritter. We still have 6.3a


I had two dropouts during House. One during the conversation you described, one a couple of minutes later. The last 50 minutes of the episode were dropout free.

I forced a call this morning. "Succeeded" not "pending restart". 

I'm going to force a couple more before FOX football this Sunday.

As I've mentioned elsewhere, the dropouts seem to be worse on NFL coverage than on any other program on Fox, for some strange reason.


----------



## Markman07

I recorded Medium and House last night (OTA - nbc - fox). I checked the kernel log file again for the message that in the past showed the audio dropouts and again no such errors were reported. So far it is looking really good with ths issue.


----------



## jamesbobo

Oddly enough, I had audio dropouts on ABC's Help Me Help You last Tuesday, and this is not over the air but through Direct TV. And after all this time this is the first time it happened. I recorded Neverwas off Starz last night and no problem there. Haven't gotten 6.3b yet.


----------



## Smuuth

Forced a call this morning and got 6.3b after a restart. First thing I noticed was the brief "searching for signal" box still appears when I switch to an OTA channel. 

None of my channel lists were changed, favorites and channels I receive remained selected as they were before. 

Haven't watched enough HD OTA yet to see if audio dropouts continue.


----------



## aprest

stevel said:


> f you have network access to your TiVo and have TiVoWebPlus installed, you can see if the slices are there in the MFS tree swSystem. If not, then you can try connecting the phone line, making a call, and see what happens. If no "pending restart", wait a week and try again.


I checked TivoWebPlus and there it was. I attached a screenshot. 
I guess I will have to learn how to use Slicer after I hear that 6.3b doesn't have more bugs and solves the existing ones.

I used InstantCake and Zipper to get back to 3.1.5f from 6.3a and I have the HR10-250 set to fake calls. Any suggestions as to how I might tell when to make a call if I don't use Slicer?


----------



## bwaldron

videojanitor said:


> OK, I've had both of my TiVos disconnected from the phone line since October after rolling them back to 3.1.5f -- I just got brave and connected one of them back up. Forced a call and got "Pending Restart" on the first try -- restarted, and wonder of wonders, it went right to 6.3b.


I did the same thing yesterday w/ a 3.1.5f unit and... after a long phone-based download...got 6.3a. Aaacck! Forced a call this A.M. and still no 6.3b.

Glad to see that the dropouts are apparently fixed. Now I've just gotta get the upgrade. I can live w/ 6.3a for a (very) short while, as my to-do list is thin right now.


----------



## parzec

dbex said:


> We had so many dropouts at the beginning of House the other night that we basically missed the whole conversation when Wilson [SPOLER OMITTED]. We still have 6.3a


How about a spoiler warning??? Some of us have TiVo and haven't watched the show yet


----------



## Adam1115

dbex said:


> We had so many dropouts at the beginning of House the other night that we basically missed the whole conversation when Wilson admitted that he ratted out House to Tritter. We still have 6.3a


Thanks a lot....


----------



## aaronwt

aprest said:


> I checked TivoWebPlus and there it was. I attached a screenshot.
> I guess I will have to learn how to use Slicer after I hear that 6.3b doesn't have more bugs and solves the existing ones.
> 
> I used InstantCake and Zipper to get back to 3.1.5f from 6.3a and I have the HR10-250 set to fake calls. Any suggestions as to how I might tell when to make a call if I don't use Slicer?


Just get slicer, it's much easier. I used it to upgrade two of my units from 6.3a to 6.3b last night. It's very quick and painless.


----------



## Markman07

Yes (for those who can't wait!) ;-) The SLICER tool rocks! (unit has to be hacked of course)

From the Underground you can get and run the ADD63 script which forces your unit to download the 6.3B slices. Then use the Slicer to upgrade to 6.3B just like that


----------



## rifleman69

Cwaters said:


> For me, this is no problem. We keep our drive pretty clean, deleting TV episodes after watching them.
> Now, we totally missed at least three whole scenes of House this week due to LONG audio drop outs.
> I invite you to come tell my wife that this audio thing isn't the most annoying problem in the box. Bring your body armor.
> 
> Cory


You know you can backup and hear what you missed right? The audio is still there if you backup a few seconds before the dropout happened.

Otherwise, why do you have a "TiVo"?


----------



## Lord Vader

Markman07 said:


> For the inpatient ...


What about the *out*patient?


----------



## Fish Man

rifleman69 said:


> You know you can backup and hear what you missed right? The audio is still there if you backup a few seconds before the dropout happened.
> 
> Otherwise, why do you have a "TiVo"?


Um... no. Not correct.

In the "classic" 6.3a dropout bug (that manifests itself mostly on FOX affiliates) the audio *is not even recorded!*

The dropout is exactly the same no matter how many times you play through it.

This has been discussed and confirmed ad-nauseum on this board (and has been happening ad-nauseum on my HR10).


----------



## Sir_winealot

rifleman69 said:


> You know you can backup and hear what you missed right? The audio is still there if you backup a few seconds before the dropout happened.
> 
> Otherwise, why do you have a "TiVo"?


Huh?

Audio no there.


----------



## bwaldron

rifleman69 said:


> You know you can backup and hear what you missed right? The audio is still there if you backup a few seconds before the dropout happened.
> 
> Otherwise, why do you have a "TiVo"?


If you're really good at lip-reading, backing up might help. Otherwise, for the 6.3a dropouts, no.


----------



## billbillw

bwaldron said:


> If you're really good at lip-reading, backing up might help. Otherwise, for the 6.3a dropouts, no.


For shows that have really bad dopouts, I put on the close captioning, which is not an easy thing to do on the Tivo!


----------



## bwaldron

billbillw said:


> For shows that have really bad dopouts, I put on the close captioning, which is not an easy thing to do on the Tivo!


Yep, that's what I did with last night's Bones...after I plugged in my phone line on a 3.1.5f unit and got 6.3a instead of b. You're right, it is a pain to navigate the menus to turn CC on/off.


----------



## bpratt

I received 6.3b last Tuesday. We watched Bones last night and had no audio dropout problems. Everything looks good so far.


----------



## videojanitor

I was watching a little more of my FOX station this morning and got scared a few times -- there were some instances of digital breakup, which while not the same as the classic 6.3a audio drop, were a cause for concern. Since I also have an HR20 in the same room, I put that on the same station and had it running 10 seconds behind -- when I saw the breakup on the TiVo, I switched over to the HR20 and waited to see if it happened there too -- fortunately, it did, meaning that the problem was ON THE AIR. *whew!*


----------



## mhn2

I forced a call last night, but no 6.3b yet. Is there a message this time saying the upgrade is coming and to keep the phone line connected like last time?


----------



## rifleman69

Fish Man said:


> Um... no. Not correct.
> 
> In the "classic" 6.3a dropout bug (that manifests itself mostly on FOX affiliates) the audio *is not even recorded!*
> 
> The dropout is exactly the same no matter how many times you play through it.
> 
> This has been discussed and confirmed ad-nauseum on this board (and has been happening ad-nauseum on my HR10).


Weird, I can rewind mine back to where the audio dropped out and the audio is there. Of course you need to wait until the audio comes back on before the rewinding. I've never had the audio not reappear in the spots where it originally "dropped".


----------



## rifleman69

Sir_whinealot said:


> Huh?
> 
> Audio no there.


Like I said in the previous post, when the audio comes back up, I then backup to a few seconds before the dropout appearance. The audio is there for me and any other audio dropouts that I've had on my HR10-250.


----------



## Sir_winealot

Then just watch everything on a delay, and you shouldn't have the problem.


----------



## Groundhog45

I had the HR10 phone home last night and got the "pending restart" message, which of course I did. Now running v6.3b. I'm glad it didn't reset the favorites and such this time. I'll check it out this evening on Fox.  I've also noticed the calls are normally placed every 10 days or so under 6.3a. I try not to wait that long, especially when an upgrade is in the stream. 

GH


----------



## cheer

rifleman69 said:


> Weird, I can rewind mine back to where the audio dropped out and the audio is there. Of course you need to wait until the audio comes back on before the rewinding. I've never had the audio not reappear in the spots where it originally "dropped".


That's a different problem. The big audio bug with 6.3/6.3a does not behave like that. The audio is missing from the recording.


----------



## rifleman69

cheer said:


> That's a different problem. The big audio bug with 6.3/6.3a does not behave like that. The audio is missing from the recording.


Interesting, it even had the pixellation problem that others were describing for the 3.15/6.3/6.3a audio dropouts. Guess I'm the lucky one then.


----------



## RandCfilm

rifleman69 said:


> Weird, I can rewind mine back to where the audio dropped out and the audio is there. Of course you need to wait until the audio comes back on before the rewinding. I've never had the audio not reappear in the spots where it originally "dropped".


That is how my audio drops started with 6.3a, you could skip back and the audio was there. That was while watching the show live, the audio drops were not there in the recorded show. Then came the 10-12 second audio drops where the audio was completely gone, even when I skipped back. On the plus side Bones last night had no audio drops. We'll see how FOX goes tonight.


----------



## BGLeduc

Forced several calls yesterday...nada.

Forced a call at lunch today...Bingo. FWIW, I was at the end of the line for "a", so this was a welcome surprise.

I have not had a chance to watch anything live on Fox beyond afew minutes after the reboot, so we will see how it goes with Football this weekend.

Brian


----------



## rminsk

For all the people with an active 6.3b, please put your information on http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/ . This will help us track how quickly they are rolling it out.


----------



## Fish Man

rminsk said:


> For all the people with an active 6.3b, please put your information on http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/ . This will help us track how quickly they are rolling it out.


Cool link.

I'll report there when mine activates.

I assume the 6.3b activated units are indicated by the white dots.

What to all the gazillion black dots indicate? Are they some previous reportage that I missed?


----------



## rminsk

Fish Man said:


> Cool link.
> 
> I'll report there when mine activates.
> 
> I assume the 6.3b activated units are indicated by the white dots.
> 
> What to all the gazillion black dots indicate? Are they some previous reportage that I missed?


Each black dot represents the center of a zipcode area. A white dot means a machine has been activated in that zipcode. This release is not by region but we can gather data on how fast they are rolling 6.3b out.


----------



## Toeside

I entered my Zip, but your site assumes that I got 6.3b today. It may be too much trouble, but a date field would help the data be more accurate.


----------



## tiggermanh

I checked my tivo tonight and it does have 6.3b slices. I havent upgraded yet. I didnt bother going to 6.3a from 6.3 because I knew a 6.3b would come out soon enough. Just as long as the audio drop outs are fixed before American Idol, my wife will be happy.

I did notice that something has happened to my tivo in that I cant run vi, ls, ps, etc. All result in command not found.

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 74973 10/25/06 02:51 796
6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 153209 10/26/06 07:22 772
6.3b-01-2-357 tyDb 388520 12/12/06 08:41 772
ACTIVE tyDb 74973 10/25/06 02:51 796


----------



## cheer

Finally watched my recording of House from Tuesday. Not a single dropout.

That is the first time I've made it through House without a dropout since 3.1.5f.


----------



## jediphish

At first with 6.3/(a), only my FOX and ABC affilliates were affected. As tiime went by it started affecting NBC and I started having several reboots per day. It is all well again now in my homw now that 6.3b has arrived. Speed, folders, stability. Where I was trying to get two HR20s the other day, I'm now back in the very happy camper crowd and may not ever want to switch to the mpeg-4 receiver.


----------



## Sir_winealot

jediphish said:


> Where I was trying to get two HR20s the other day, I'm now back in the very happy camper crowd and may not ever want to switch to the mpeg-4 receiver.


I don't think this is the type response D* was hoping for.


----------



## bwaldron

Sir_whinealot said:


> I don't think this is the type response D* was hoping for.


Actually, it might be...for the time being. They're getting our subscription fees regardless, and if they can keep us happy for awhile, they can worry about subsidized equipment swaps and new dish installs for those who "need" mpeg4 locals. They figure we'll come around eventually...

And happy customers are less likely to switch away from D* entirely.


----------



## Lord Vader

This got me to thinking...has anyone even TRIED to get inside the HR20-700, DTV's newest HD DVR? It'd be nice to find out someday that it's hackable.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> This got me to thinking...has anyone even TRIED to get inside the HR20-700, DTV's newest HD DVR? It'd be nice to find out someday that it's hackable.


Yes.


----------



## videojanitor

cheer said:


> Finally watched my recording of House from Tuesday. Not a single dropout. That is the first time I've made it through House without a dropout since 3.1.5f.


That's more good news -- thanks for the report. Based on my positive experience with 6.3b on one machine, I plugged the phone line back into my second one -- unfortunately, it downloaded and installed 6.3a.


----------



## toms111la

I have had 6.3a since early November. I have been forcing phone calls every evening and morning for the last few days but no 6.3b. Is there any way to predict when someone will get the upgrade?


----------



## videojanitor

toms111la said:


> Is there any way to predict when someone will get the upgrade?


I believe the answer to that is no. As I reported above, I got on one machine, but not the other.


----------



## bpratt

videojanitor said:


> That's more good news -- thanks for the report. Based on my positive experience with 6.3b on one machine, I plugged the phone line back into my second one -- unfortunately, it downloaded and installed 6.3a.


Me too!!


----------



## aprest

aaronwt said:


> Just get slicer, it's much easier. I used it to upgrade two of my units from 6.3a to 6.3b last night. It's very quick and painless.


You were right - it was easy. I had already loaded Slicer 1.4 when I used the Zipper to hack three of my HR10-250 STBs. I have updated two to 6.3b. I will do the third next week. I also have an unhacked HR10-250 that has 6.3a installed and dropping audio. I am hoping that it will fix itself when it makes a call - so far forced calls have not done it.

Everything went well with Slicer. It kept most of my hacks. It lost the capability to work with my Linksys USB200M version 2.0 USB network adapter but I have two Netgear FA120 adapters that work. I will have to buy 2 more FA120 adapters or figure out how to add the USB drivers and update usb.map.

TivoWebPlus 1.3.0 changed slightly in that it added MRV Setup and Net Config but dropped Web Remote and Screen in the menus. It also stopped EndPadPlus but I used Hackman 4.2.8 to restart it. It looks like Fake Call was retained. The 30 second scip was lost but I don't like it anyway. The boot screen is back to the DirecTV image and the System Information screens look like the old ones without all the changes Zipper made to them - for example Backdoors is no longer listed on the first page.


----------



## cheer

aprest said:


> TivoWebPlus 1.3.0 changed slightly in that it added MRV Setup and Net Config


MRV Setup won't work, of course. 


> but dropped Web Remote and Screen in the menus.


Neither are supported in 6.x or higher because sendkey no longer works.


> The boot screen is back to the DirecTV image and the System Information screens look like the old ones without all the changes Zipper made to them - for example Backdoors is no longer listed on the first page.


Does slicer make the tivoapp patches? I'm betting no.


----------



## STL

ebonovic said:


> beej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "doesn't record based on space, even though things are OK to delete" and "shortened recording" fall under stability issues?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know..
> I only got what I got.
> 
> I'll ask though
Click to expand...

Did you ever reply to this Earl? I didn't see your answer in this thread, but then again maybe I missed it.


----------



## chris_h

videojanitor said:


> That's more good news -- thanks for the report. Based on my positive experience with 6.3b on one machine, I plugged the phone line back into my second one -- unfortunately, it downloaded and installed 6.3a.


That is what I was afraid of. I am a 3.1.5f-loving chicken of 6.3a. I originally had my "plug phone line back in" criteria of:
1) users here say it seems safe, which I think they have.
2) instant cake CD on hand and tested for boot (only half done).

now I am adding:
3) NFL football weekend over, so I do not have to risk 6.3a related audio dropouts on that content (something like 7 of my top 8 season passes).


----------



## videojanitor

chris_h said:


> That is what I was afraid of. I am a 3.1.5f-loving chicken of 6.3a.


I hear ya. Unfortunately, unless you let a long period of time go by, I guess there's no way to know whether you're going to get 6.3a or 6.3b when you plug in that phone line. I was sort of hoping that "b" would be the only version available now, and that if your machine upgraded, it would go to "b" -- but that's not the case. It'll be interesting to see how long my second machine stays on "a" before it gets the upgrade.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Just get slicer, it's much easier. I used it to upgrade two of my units from 6.3a to 6.3b last night. It's very quick and painless.


No pain, no gain.


----------



## syberwizard

After reading this entire thread, I forced a call and did a manual restart. Now I have 6.3b! Jeez, they could charge a kidney for this if it gets "the evil one" off my case! A few seconds of no sound is an annoyance, not the end of life!


----------



## Meathead

Just got it in Atlanta, GA


----------



## aprest

cheer said:


> Does slicer make the tivoapp patches? I'm betting no.


What are the tivoaoo patches?


----------



## DaveC56

Got mine in Herndon, VA (20170). Its been too early to determine if 6.3b has solved all the issues with 6.3 & 6.3a.

Dave


----------



## CraterGrillo

I guess fortunately I don't record too much fox...


----------



## aprest

As I reported before I had loaded Slicer 1.4 when I used the Zipper to hack three of my HR10-250 STBs. I have updated two to 6.3b with no problems. I plan to do the third next week. 

I also have an unhacked HR10-250 that has 6.3a installed and dropping audio. I have been hoping that it will fix itself when it makes a call - so far forced calls have not done it. If I were to hack this one using Zipper as I did on the other three HR10-250 STBs (and end up with 3.1.5f software) will DirecTV download the 6.3b slice into it automatically or will I have to force it in some way? I am not sure how or when they know that a particular HR10-250 already had the 6.3b slice or not.


----------



## cheer

aprest said:


> What are the tivoaoo patches?


Patches to the main Tivo application that enable backdoors, permanent 30-sec skip, HME/HMO, and other stuff.


----------



## GadgetJunkies

I had unplugged my phone line after having 6.3a then having DTV send out a new HR10 with the 3.1 ver. and after reading the threads on here about the 6.3b I decided to give it a try. Got the 6.3a along with the 8-10 sec audio dropouts again. ARGH!!!


----------



## BruceShultes

aprest said:


> As I reported before I had loaded Slicer 1.4 when I used the Zipper to hack three of my HR10-250 STBs. I have updated two to 6.3b with no problems. I plan to do the third next week.
> 
> I also have an unhacked HR10-250 that has 6.3a installed and dropping audio. I have been hoping that it will fix itself when it makes a call - so far forced calls have not done it. If I were to hack this one using Zipper as I did on the other three HR10-250 STBs (and end up with 3.1.5f software) will DirecTV download the 6.3b slice into it automatically or will I have to force it in some way? I am not sure how or when they know that a particular HR10-250 already had the 6.3b slice or not.


Assuming you have network access to the HR10-250, connect to it by Telnet and echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh . If you see "6.3b-01-2-357" in the list, you have the slices.


----------



## videojanitor

GadgetJunkies said:


> I had unplugged my phone line after having 6.3a then having DTV send out a new HR10 with the 3.1 ver. and after reading the threads on here about the 6.3b I decided to give it a try. Got the 6.3a along with the 8-10 sec audio dropouts again. ARGH!!!


The only good news is that hopefully (cross your fingers) you'll only have to live with 6.3a for a short while. Unlike before, where a time-frame for a fix was not known, at least now we know that is done and is rolling out.


----------



## aprest

BruceShultes said:


> Assuming you have network access to the HR10-250, connect to it by Telnet and echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh . If you see "6.3b-01-2-357" in the list, you have the slices.


I realize that you can check to see if the slice has been download if you have network capability which I do for the 3 hacked units but not for the unhacked unit that has 6.3a installed. All three of my hacked units had 6.3b downloaded into them around 3:00 AM on December 12th. I used Slicer to force the upgrade to 6.3b. My question is if I hack the unhacked unit with InstantCake and Zipper so that I have 3.1.5f (which is what the three hacked units had until the morning of December 12th) will 6.3b be downloaded to it by DirecTV? What I don't understand is what triggers the download of 6.3b. Have all the downloads of 6.3b slices been completed or if I hack a my HR10-250 say tomorrow will the 6.3b slice be downloaded soon after that? I am I making myself clear?


----------



## josejrp

I don't know if this update helps with the shortened recordings, but today my 6.3b HR10-250 failed to record TNT's LOTR:Fellowship of the Ring presentation - it shows up in Now Playing with 0:00 length. I do keep my TiVo full so I can tell based on the number of suggestions how much disk space I have, and it did record LOTR:TTT and LOTR:ROTK. 

-- 
I just found out that TNT-HD was offline on Sunday due to the NFL HD stuff, so it wasn't the HR10-250's fault after all. I guess it is too much to ask for D* to update the program guide when they plan to take things offline...


----------



## tiggermanh

aprest said:


> I realize that you can check to see if the slice has been download if you have network capability which I do for the 3 hacked units but not for the unhacked unit that has 6.3a installed. All three of my hacked units had 6.3b downloaded into them around 3:00 AM on December 12th. I used Slicer to force the upgrade to 6.3b. My question is if I hack the unhacked unit with InstantCake and Zipper so that I have 3.1.5f (which is what the three hacked units had until the morning of December 12th) will 6.3b be downloaded to it by DirecTV? What I don't understand is what triggers the download of 6.3b. Have all the downloads of 6.3b slices been completed or if I hack a my HR10-250 say tomorrow will the 6.3b slice be downloaded soon after that? I am I making myself clear?


If you reimage to 3.5, you should get the 6.3b slices in the next nightly download and from there use slicer to upgrade.


----------



## Smuuth

Watched the entire Chicago-Tampa Bay football game on Fox OTA HD - Not a single audio dropout - I am more and more optimistic.


----------



## spooniep

While I too have audio dropouts on Fox under 6.3a, what I'm more interested in knowing about is whether or not 6.3b fixes the spontaneous reboot issue that seemed to manifest itself with 6.3a.

Has anyone found that 6.3b cures that? I'm still waiting for my upgrade, and tired of having 1 or 2 reboots a day still.


----------



## aprest

spooniep said:


> While I too have audio dropouts on Fox under 6.3a, what I'm more interested in knowing about is whether or not 6.3b fixes the spontaneous reboot issue that seemed to manifest itself with 6.3a.
> 
> Has anyone found that 6.3b cures that? I'm still waiting for my upgrade, and tired of having 1 or 2 reboots a day still.


So far on two HR10-250 units with 6.3b I have had no audio dropouts or reboots. On my HR10-250 with 6.3a I have audio dropouts but have not had reboots.


----------



## jediphish

Sat night my 6.3b unit failed to record Finding Nemo. My attempt to access the missing recording from Now Playing eventually forced me to hard reboot the machine. Here's my other post with the details. - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4684889&&#post4684889


----------



## ctromp

Ouch. All these conflicting reports. My unit with 3.1.5 has never missed a recording or had any other wierd audio dropouts or spontaneous reboots. I'm despartely wanting faster menus and the folder options but not at the risk of other oddities. Oh what to do....

Can somebody confirm this though: I "upgraded" my unit using PTVnetHD. If I ran slicer how seamless is the upgrade? In other words, it sounds like with a Zippered drive things go fairly well but what about with a drive upgraded using PTVnetHD? Is tivowebplus going to break?


----------



## Aquatic

I can definitively say that the 6.3b update did NOT fix the partial recording bug when the disk is nearly full. I have a stock HR10-250, and had 11 ep of 2 different shows on (22 HD hours) and 3 ep of another (3 HD hours) = 25 hours, plus a few other miscellaneous stuff. Been getting partials for a while unless I cleaned it up (Keeping the 25 hours). Haven't had much chance to catch up, so Friday night, Vegas, Numbers and Galactica all Blew chow with partials. Cleaned up the 11 ep of Jericho ): and all seems to be much better! no partials. 

soooooooo... Bugs still abound, but the acid test will be FOX and House, etc.


----------



## fasTLane

I will stay unplugged if this is unfixed for 6.3b. Was really hoping to try the upgrade improvements. 

Patience is a virtue?


----------



## toms111la

Aquatic said:


> I can definitively say that the 6.3b update did NOT fix the partial recording bug when the disk is nearly full. I have a stock HR10-250, and had 11 ep of 2 different shows on (22 HD hours) and 3 ep of another (3 HD hours) = 25 hours, plus a few other miscellaneous stuff. Been getting partials for a while unless I cleaned it up (Keeping the 25 hours). Haven't had much chance to catch up, so Friday night, Vegas, Numbers and Galactica all Blew chow with partials. Cleaned up the 11 ep of Jericho ): and all seems to be much better! no partials.
> 
> soooooooo... Bugs still abound, but the acid test will be FOX and House, etc.


Regarding the "partial recording bug" since my unit was upgraded to 6.3a I have had several instances of what looked to be partial recording which did not turn out to be actual partial recording. What I mean is this: A 30 min show gets recorded but when I pull up the show to watch, the TIVO screen indicates a 22 min. partial recording. But when the show is watched, all is present. Its like a time warp because the green progress indicator shows only 22 min but it takes 30 min to watch?? I reported this earlier but have not seen it for a while. Just the other day, It happened again?? I am still ruining 6.3a hoping for b any day now. I have been forcing phone calls and restarts everyday but no luck yet. Has anyone else had any of these non-partial partial recordings??


----------



## Smuuth

spooniep said:


> While I too have audio dropouts on Fox under 6.3a, what I'm more interested in knowing about is whether or not 6.3b fixes the spontaneous reboot issue that seemed to manifest itself with 6.3a.
> 
> Has anyone found that 6.3b cures that? I'm still waiting for my upgrade, and tired of having 1 or 2 reboots a day still.


It's hard to tell - e.g., proving a negative is difficult...

It seems to have fixed the audio dropouts in that I have not seen any on OTA HD (as I posted above)

Likewise, I have not had any spontaneous reboots while watching since the upgrade, but since I was never sure what triggered those, and I only had maybe one a week with 6.3a, it is not proven beyond a doubt that 6.3b has fixed those.

Regardless, however, I would say anyone with 6.3a should let the upgrade happen because 6.3b IS better, if for nothing else than it seems to be a cure for the audio dropouts.

If you are still sitting on 3.1.5f, you may want to wait even longer to be sure.


----------



## ctromp

Smuuth said:


> If you are still sitting on 3.1.5f, you may want to wait even longer to be sure.


Thanks. I'll wait longer.


----------



## yoshpup

spooniep said:


> While I too have audio dropouts on Fox under 6.3a, what I'm more interested in knowing about is whether or not 6.3b fixes the spontaneous reboot issue that seemed to manifest itself with 6.3a.
> 
> Has anyone found that 6.3b cures that? I'm still waiting for my upgrade, and tired of having 1 or 2 reboots a day still.


I'm not fully aware of the steps that created the 6.3a reboots, but two days after manually upgrading (using the installSw.itcl script) from 3.1.5 to 6.3b, I got a spontaneous reboot after pressing the record button (and selecting "stop recording 1.5 hours late") 5 minutes into the Broncos v. Cardinals OTA CBS game. I hope it was a one time thing...


----------



## JoelCFC25

Well, since I am sans land line, I finally hauled my box to a friend's house last night to attempt to get it updated to 6.3b (figuring I might have the slices by now). 

Sadly I was never able to get it to complete a call. It sat there for maybe 20 minutes or more, then finally came up with message that it needed to retrieve more info from the satellite--obviously impossible since I'm at a different location. 

I've taken the box to this friend's place several times to let it phone home periodically, this is the first time it's failed to do it. Guess I'll wait a few days and try again.


----------



## bwaldron

JoelCFC25 said:


> Well, since I am sans land line, I finally hauled my box to a friend's house last night to attempt to get it updated to 6.3b (figuring I might have the slices by now).
> 
> Sadly I was never able to get it to complete a call. It sat there for maybe 20 minutes or more, then finally came up with message that it needed to retrieve more info from the satellite--obviously impossible since I'm at a different location.
> 
> I've taken the box to this friend's place several times to let it phone home periodically, this is the first time it's failed to do it. Guess I'll wait a few days and try again.


Might be best to wait, as 6.3a is still being pushed out -- slices being there or not, if the unit ID is not yet authorized for 6.3b, the forced call will download 6.3a.


----------



## Lord Vader

Or just use the add63.tcl script to get them.


----------



## vdubuclet

Lord Vader said:


> Or just use the add63.tcl script to get them.


Can you do this without pulling the drive?


----------



## TomF

I would really like to get 6.3b to fix the audio dropouts. I've forced phone calls several times a day for the last week but no luck. 

This morning I finally got 0x1b for my HR20 which fixed a few problems I was having on that box. Sad to say, but the HR20 is now more reliable than my HR10 which worked perfectly until 6.3a! If I can get 6.3b I'll be in Happy DVR Land!


----------



## Lord Vader

vdubuclet said:


> Can you do this without pulling the drive?


Yes. FTP it to your unit then run it.


----------



## aprest

toms111la said:


> I have had 6.3a since early November. I have been forcing phone calls every evening and morning for the last few days but no 6.3b. Is there any way to predict when someone will get the upgrade?


How many people on this forum have gotten 6.3b without using Slicer?

I upgraded two hacked HR10-250 STBs from 6.3a to 6.3b using Slicer on 12/14/2006 and all is good. My un-hacked HR10-250 must have the 6.3b Slice but daily forced calls have not triggered the upgrade. What is DirecTV waiting for to trigger the upgrade? I can't understand why they want to wait given all the complaints. I checked the site posted on page 3 of this thread and there are less than 100 upgrades listed that occurred with a call home.

http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/


----------



## TLTivo

I just received 6.3b a few days ago. It was an upgrade from 6.3a. Seems the partial recording problem is still there. I called D* about it. Of course, this is the first they've head of that. Their suggestion was a Clear and Delete. It seems the partial recordings only happen with the disk is close to full. With suggestions on, thats usually the case. I never had this issue with 3.1.5f. Any thoughts on how to get D* to acknowledge this bug.


----------



## stevel

I got 6.3b and updated my hacked HR10 without using "slicer".


----------



## ShiningBengal

Bitz69 said:


> not here  but I've experienced few problems with 6.3a so it's not a critical update for me..


Goverment? Apalled by your spelling! 

If you haven't experienced problems with 6.3a, then you don't use OTA as a signal source. That is where the audio dropouts occur--not on satellite signals.

The dropouts are well documented and seem to be pretty close to universal. Other problems seem to be less so.


----------



## SledgeHammer!

I got sick of waiting for DTV to "allow me" to get 6.3b, so I just copied over the one file they changed, and updated my version info so it actually says 6.3b on the sys info screen. I still get audio dropouts on OTA.


----------



## stevel

SledgeHammer! said:


> I got sick of waiting for DTV to "allow me" to get 6.3b, so I just copied over the one file they changed, and updated my version info so it actually says 6.3b on the sys info screen. I still get audio dropouts on OTA.


Then you don't really have 6.3b, do you?


----------



## bwaldron

aprest said:


> How many people on this forum have gotten 6.3b without using Slicer?


I got it via the normal update process last week.


----------



## sk33t3r

A couple days ago, I put my stock drive back in with 3.1.5f and forced a call to only get 6.3a.


----------



## dthreet

so has anyone got any slices for sat? I been looking since 12-16-2006 still no 6.3b slices.


----------



## aprest

dthreet said:


> so has anyone got any slices for sat? I been looking since 12-16-2006 still no 6.3b slices.


I got the 6.3b slices on December 12th at 2:00 AM for three of my HR10-250 STBs that were hacked and used Slicer to update from 3.1.5f with no problems. My forth HR10-250 is not hacked and thus I can't tell if the 6.3b slice is there but so far forced calls have not triggered an update from 6.3a to 6.3b. Damn DirecTV!


----------



## RedSunshine

I do not believe they have been in the stream for a least a week. My hacked TiVo is waiting for them to show up in the MFS (running add63.tcl). I hope nothing is wrong with the code that would case them to back out from the deployment.

I speculate the pulled the update from the stream due to decreased staff support during the holidays and bet they will ramp up again next week.


----------



## SledgeHammer!

stevel said:


> Then you don't really have 6.3b, do you?


Hehe... toe-mato / ta-mato...


----------



## aprest

RedSunshine said:


> I do not believe they have been in the stream for a least a week. My hacked TiVo is waiting for them to show up in the MFS (running add63.tcl). I hope nothing is wrong with the code that would case them to back out from the deployment.
> 
> I speculate the pulled the update from the stream due to decreased staff support during the holidays and bet they will ramp up again next week.


But all four of my HR10-250 STBs were running on December 12th when I know I received the 6.3b slice on the three hacked HR10-250 STBs because I could see it using TivoWebPlus. Why would the un-hacked HR10-250 not receive the 6.3b slice at the same time? If DirecTV did not trigger the upgrade the upgrade to 6.3b on my un-hacked HR10-250 soon I was planning on hacking this HR10-250 back to 3.1.5f assuming that DirecTV would download the 6.3b slice to it in a matter of days so that I could use Slicer to upgrade to 6.3b. But you are saying the download of the 6.3b slice has not happened?


----------



## JimSpence

Unhacked unit here, still waiting for 6.3b. Is it still in the sat stream? Forced calls have no effect. Since I don't record OTA (i do have OTA), I guess it isn't really a problem for me.


----------



## BGLeduc

JimSpence said:


> Unhacked unit here, still waiting for 6.3b. Is it still in the sat stream? Forced calls have no effect. Since I don't record OTA (i do have OTA), I guess it isn't really a problem for me.


If I were you, I would yank the phone cord, PRONTO!

I went from 100% perfect operation with 3.1, to audio drop outs with 6.3a, to unstable operation (a reboot and a total freeze) with 6.3b.

Ya, she was slow with 3.1, but she worked 100% of the time.

Brian


----------



## fasTLane

Haha, faux upgrades are a hoot.


----------



## dthreet

Dang, I wonder if Directv is going to stream the slices again for 6.3b. Even TiVo has taken the 6.3a offline from downloading through force call.


----------



## JimSpence

The latest. I just tried to force a call and the unit reported that it couldn't do it because it was acquring data. It reports this everytime I try, now for about two hours. There's nothing on the system info screen that indicates what it is doing. I didn't think it took that long to download a software update.???


----------



## drew2k

JimSpence said:


> The latest. I just tried to force a call and the unit reported that it couldn't do it because it was acquring data. It reports this everytime I try, now for about two hours. There's nothing on the system info screen that indicates what it is doing. I didn't think it took that long to download a software update.???


Jim, this had happened to me a couple of weeks ago at the same time that I lost all upcoming programs in the To Do list, with the system info page showing indexing had not occurred for more than 36 hours. After a reboot and an hour's wait, I still didn't have any newer software version, but the To Do list repopulated. This may be what you're seeing ... and if you're as lucky as I was, a reboot will fix it for you.


----------



## JimSpence

Thanks, that was my next step. I'll get back on the results.

The above problem has been fixed, but no joy for 6.3b. 

Does anyone think that DirecTV has stopped the 6.3b rollout until they get the failed SP/Wishlist problem solved?


----------



## Craig540

Guys I have a none hacked HR-10 still rinning 3.1 because I never hook up the phone line unless I have to. Well this morning my DVR service was canceled so I had to make a call and now I am pending restart. So will I get 6.3a or 6.3b ?

Also if I unplug the phone line will it still restart and upgrade to 6.3?
I do not want to upgrade until I have to.


----------



## shanew1289

It sounds as soon as you reboot, you will have 6.3b. (2am IIRC)

But then there is me, who STILL never received 6.3b. Still sitting at 6.3a. I have the phone line in and nothing..... Im not upset, but when can all the fun of another update bestow itself on me?


----------



## Craig540

Will it reboot on its on or I have to do it.


----------



## JimSpence

It will reboot on its own. Usually around 2am.


----------



## BruceShultes

Craig540 said:


> Guys I have a none hacked HR-10 still rinning 3.1 because I never hook up the phone line unless I have to. Well this morning my DVR service was canceled so I had to make a call and now I am pending restart. So will I get 6.3a or 6.3b ?
> 
> Also if I unplug the phone line will it still restart and upgrade to 6.3?
> I do not want to upgrade until I have to.


If you do not want it to update, just unplug the phone line.

As long as you do not manually re-boot the box or lose power, it should stay at 3.1.

If it does update, you can always use InstantCake to return your box to 3.1.5f. This also sets an environment variable to prevent the software from updating on a re-boot.


----------



## rbreding

Craig540 said:


> Guys I have a none hacked HR-10 still rinning 3.1 because I never hook up the phone line unless I have to. Well this morning my DVR service was canceled so I had to make a call and now I am pending restart. So will I get 6.3a or 6.3b ?
> 
> Also if I unplug the phone line will it still restart and upgrade to 6.3?
> I do not want to upgrade until I have to.


Your DVR Service was cancelled ? Thats odd, I haven't heard of that before. Usually non-hacked units will just get the once daily message about making a call in.

As soon as your machine restarts it will upgrade. No way to stop it unless your unit is hacked.


----------



## aprest

Here's something to worry about.

I just discovered from TivoWebPlus that one of my hacked HR10-250 STBs that was Sliced to 6.3b now has a 6.3a non-active slice that replaced the 3.1.5f non-active slice. Because fake call did not seem to be working I made the mistake of plugging the telephone cord back into this unit. The non-active 6.3a slice has a date of 12/20/2006 while the active 6.3b slice has a date of 12/15/2006. In November I had hacked this unit and two others to 3.15f using the "Enhancements" script and soon discovered that the 6.3b slice had been downloaded to three of my HR10-250 STBs on 12/12/2006. On 12/15/2006 I used Slicer to update this unit to 6.3b. Until recently TivoWebPlus showed 6.3b as the active slice and 3.1.5f as the in-active slice. I wonder if I had left the telephone connected would this unit have gone back to 6.3a?

Another of my HR10-250 STBs was hacked to 3.1.5f on the same date as the above unit. It was then sliced to 6.3b on 12/14/2006 (one day before the above unit). This unit did not have the telephone reconnected and still shows 6.3b slice as the active slice and 3.1.5f as the in-active slice. 

Why was DirecTV sending out 6.3a on 12/20/2006 after having sent out 6.3b on 12/12/2006? Have they stopped sending out 6.3b? Do they know what the HELL they are doing?


----------



## stevel

It is reported that 6.3b is no longer "in the stream", so those who don't already have it won't get it. It isn't being provided by a phone call either. Dunno why.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Did you manually install 6.3b or did you actually get activated via a call in?


----------



## aprest

LlamaLarry said:


> Did you manually install 6.3b or did you actually get activated via a call in?


6.3b was downloaded by DirecTV to my HR10-250 STBs on 12/12/2006 at 2:00 AM. Three of my HR10-250 STBs are hacked and I used Slicer to manually upgrade to 6.3b from 3.1.5f. All three of these had 6.3a installed by DirecTV before I hacked them using InstantCake and PTVNet and then later the Enhancement script to get back to 3.1.5f. I hacked them because I couldn't take the audio dropouts.

My fourth HR10-250 is not hacked and has 6.3a. Forced calls and unforced calls have not caused an upgrade from 6.3a to 6.3b. Since It is not hacked I can't tell if the 6.3b slice is present.


----------



## Beantownbeanie

Well here is a really odd situation then.

I had my hacked unit set so that it would not update.

I used the slicer to get it to 6.3a

After 100 days of annoying messages I could not take it so I went ahead and connected the phone line. Next thing you know....I have 6.3b This all happened on 12/31. It took 2-3 hours for the phone call and it did download but I thought I would be ok.
So far though..the machine is working great.


----------



## tivoboy

stevel said:


> It is reported that 6.3b is no longer "in the stream", so those who don't already have it won't get it. It isn't being provided by a phone call either. Dunno why.


so, what does that mean? That they are going to be working on a 6.3c, or just not downloading to anyone elses machines?


----------



## vdubuclet

stevel said:


> It is reported that 6.3b is no longer "in the stream", so those who don't already have it won't get it. It isn't being provided by a phone call either. Dunno why.


That sucks, all I care about is fixing the audio dropout problem, is there a image available for download anywhere.


----------



## stevel

I have no idea what it means - just passing on the info I read elsewhere. I have not seen anyone offer "inside information" regarding 6.3b.


----------



## jcricket

stevel said:


> It is reported that 6.3b is no longer "in the stream", so those who don't already have it won't get it. It isn't being provided by a phone call either. Dunno why.


If this is because they're just going to 6.3c to fix the other reboot/freeze issues, this is fine.

Otherwise, I'm just going to be sad that I can never again watch Fox OTA in HD without having the CC on


----------



## RedSunshine

vdubuclet said:


> That sucks, all I care about is fixing the audio dropout problem, is there a image available for download anywhere.


If your unit is hacked, you can replace libhpkhl.so. I'm not sure about the rules of posting files, but you can find it by searching the other forum. Replace the file in /platform/lib.

Apparently this is the only file that was changed from 6.3a to 6.3b, and should fix the audio drop-out problem. Your unit will still show you are on version 6.3a, but that does not matter.

Good luck.


----------



## Lee L

Well, this would explain why neither of my Hr10-250s has gotten it yet. Maybe the 3rd (6.3c I assume) time is a charm?


----------



## toms111la

For what its worth, I talked to D* yesterday and was told that everyone would be upgraded by January 12. Unfortunately, the same person told me about a temporary fix for the drops by shutting off DD! I told her I couldn't believe they were still selling that S***!


----------



## aprest

A forced call yesterday finally triggered the upgrade from 6.3a to 6.3b on my unhacked HR10-250. Interestingly all my channel, video and audio settings were retained unlike when the upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3a occurred.


----------



## crendall

I made a daily call with my Vonage phone line last night and I got the 6.3b upgrade on my non-hacked Tivo so the upgrade is still going out.


----------



## narrod

6.3B is still being delivered. I got it last night. The message saying it was no longer in the stream is clearly incorrect.


----------



## ShiningBengal

narrod said:


> 6.3B is still being delivered. I got it last night. The message saying it was no longer in the stream is clearly incorrect.


When software isn't in the stream, it doesn't mean you don't already have it on your machine. It simply means that it isn't being beamed anymore.

If your machine was on during any time that the software was in the stream, you would have already have the slices.

The phone call, whether a regular call or a forced call, will trigger the installation, if "permission" was included in the call. Has absolutely nothing to do with when the slices arrived on your machines.


----------



## narrod

I was forcing 2-3 calls for two weeks without getting the upgrade. I don't think it was just 
sitting on the machine.


----------



## toms111la

After forcing calls frequently for the past 3 weeks with no help, I forced a phone call this afternoon and got the "pending restart" message. I then forced a restart and am upgraded to 6.3b.


----------



## Lord Vader

narrod said:


> 6.3B is still being delivered. I got it last night. The message saying it was no longer in the stream is clearly incorrect.


No, it wasn't incorrect. It WAS removed from the stream during the holidays but resumed earlier this week.


----------



## ShiningBengal

narrod said:


> I was forcing 2-3 calls for two weeks without getting the upgrade. I don't think it was just
> sitting on the machine.


There are many people who don't have 6.3b for the same reason. It hasn't been fully rolled out yet, and won't (if you can believe other posts) until January 12.

Until DirecTV has the "trigger" posted to your machine, AND you have forced (or otherwise called in) to activate the trigger, the slices won't be installed.

If your unhacked HR10-250 was on (or in standby) during the period the slices were in the stream, you would have them on your machine now. But no amount of forced calls will install them if you haven't received your "invitation" to have it installed.


----------



## sk33t3r

toms111la said:


> For what its worth, I talked to D* yesterday and was told that everyone would be upgraded by January 12. Unfortunately, the same person told me about a temporary fix for the drops by shutting off DD! I told her I couldn't believe they were still selling that S***!


What is DD????


----------



## Lord Vader

Dolby Digital. In fact, it's commonly referred to as "Double D," after its logo.


----------



## dthreet

hmmm.... still no 6.3b slices coming. Anyone had it download via ethernet connection?


----------



## cover

I'm using a non-hacked (except for larger drives) box. I have been on 6.3a. I forced one call around noon yesterday and got nothing. I forced another call about 9 last night and got a pending restarted. Restarted with 6.3b. So far no problems.


----------



## sk33t3r

Doh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dthreet

Hmmm... I am starting to think something might be wrong. I am on 3.1.5f that is hacked, and have gotten no downloads through sat, none through eithernet. I guess I'll keep waiting.


----------



## dthreet

Well I just gave up and spent the $40 bucks for the new 6.3b instant cake & PTVnet. Kind of glad I did, I have two hard drives a 400gb and the old 250gb. My recording time went form 83hr HD or 559hr of SD to 93hr HD or 619hr SD. The new PTVnet must compress the files more.


----------



## rbreding

dthreet said:


> Well I just gave up and spent the $40 bucks for the new 6.3b instant cake & PTVnet. Kind of glad I did, I have two hard drives a 400gb and the old 250gb. My recording time went form 83hr HD or 559hr of SD to 93hr HD or 619hr SD. The new PTVnet must compress the files more.


Compress files more ? Wow, thats a new one...

Doubtfull.


----------



## Lord Vader

Come on, rb. I'm surprised that you don't know that it's true. It's called ultra-partitional digital compression.


----------



## sk33t3r

It removes the encryption.

From reading the DVRupgrade site, I am confused as to which has the 6.3b image.

InstantCakeHD 6.3b Standard (download) $19.99 

PTVnetHD 6.3x (download) $19.99


----------



## Lord Vader

The former and not the latter is the 6.3b image you desire.


----------

